# Very nice saw



## llwynog

Thanks for the review. I am also looking for a good rip saw and have often wondered about the PAX.
Refreshing to read a new opinion on the subject. It is true that the handle is what has been putting me off…


----------



## funchuck

I've been using it almost on a daily basis, and the handle isn't bad at all. My Veritas saws are much more comfortable though. The Veritas saws fit my hand like a glove, and they feel very good to use. The Pax is not bad though. After long sawing sessions, my hands feel ok, and only my arms are sore from the sawing, so I know that the handle is good.

I am considering buying more Pax saws (probably the crosscut panel saw), but I am also thinking about trying out a Wenzloff if I can wait long enough to save the cash.


----------



## llwynog

Wenzloff saws are indeed a completely different range of prices… They are probably great saws but I could never spend that much on a saw.


----------



## thiel

I have the Pax crosscut panel saw. Haven't used it a ton, but like it…. and the quality seems great in spite of it costing a lot less.


----------



## JaimeFoxWood

Thanks for the review! I'm considering buying this saw, because it's good value. If the handle doesn't work out, I can always download one of them old timey saw handle templates and make a new one to suit my needs.


----------

